# Getting on and off at different stations from tickets



## disneyfreak (Jul 25, 2012)

So this is kind of an odd question, but I can't seem to find a definite answer to it and we'll be travelling in a few weeks so i want to buy tickets now. There is a great deal running right now for buy one ticket, get a second ticket free to Ticonderoga, NY on the Adirondack line. If our plans change can I get off two stops before Ticonderoga in Ft Edward. Is this allowed? Can I just get up and get off? We can't seem to decide between the two and I know the stations are un-manned so I need to buy the tickets soon to avoid an express delivery fee. And what about the return trip? Can I get on in Ft Edward with Ticonderoga tickets? It would be the same train that leaves Ticonderoga an hour before. Thanks.


----------



## Trogdor (Jul 26, 2012)

You can get off early, no problem. Just inform the conductor so he/she knows your actual destination.

As for getting on at a later station, with etickets launching next week, the answer is no. You will have to be ticketed for your actual boarding location, or your reservation will cancel.


----------



## amamba (Jul 26, 2012)

Trogdor, I had heard someone mention beforehand that they wouldn't cancel until something like 1 or 2 stops after your originally ticketed location. Can you confirm if this is the case?


----------



## cirdan (Jul 26, 2012)

Trogdor said:


> You can get off early, no problem. Just inform the conductor so he/she knows your actual destination


It might be tricky if you have checked luggage, but otherwise I don't thnk anybody minds.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Jul 26, 2012)

As mentioned above, you will have no problem leaving the train early and yes, tell the conductor what you are doing for his information.

As far as getting on early, since E-tickets are supposed to have flexibility in changing tickets, I believe you can just use your computer or Iphone and change the ticket online and end up with a new E-ticket from Ft Edward instead of Ticonderoga. ?? I am assuming your are traveling in coach.

Not having used the new E ticket system I bow to the gurus of our group to correct me. :giggle:


----------



## lo2e (Jul 26, 2012)

Railroad Bill said:


> As far as getting on early, since E-tickets are supposed to have flexibility in changing tickets, I believe you can just use your computer or Iphone and change the ticket online and end up with a new E-ticket from Ft Edward instead of Ticonderoga. ??


Would this increase the fare, as OP stated that the BOGO deal is to/from Ticonderoga?

Edit to add: Just noticed that the OP only stated that the BOGO is TO Ticonderoga, so my question may be moot.


----------



## me_little_me (Jul 26, 2012)

amamba said:


> Trogdor, I had heard someone mention beforehand that they wouldn't cancel until something like 1 or 2 stops after your originally ticketed location. Can you confirm if this is the case?


Per the Amtrak Standards Manual, sleeper passenger rooms are held for two hours or one stop whichever is longer. After that, the passengers are considered no-show. This implies that a sleeper passenger can get on at the next stop without penalty.


----------



## Trogdor (Jul 26, 2012)

me_little_me said:


> amamba said:
> 
> 
> > Trogdor, I had heard someone mention beforehand that they wouldn't cancel until something like 1 or 2 stops after your originally ticketed location. Can you confirm if this is the case?
> ...


That does not take into account eticketing.


----------



## fairviewroad (Jul 26, 2012)

Trogdor said:


> As for getting on at a later station, with etickets launching next week, the answer is no. You will have to be ticketed for your actual boarding location, or your reservation will cancel.


In theory, but there are lots of "what ifs" that IMO won't be resolved until actual real-world experience shows that to be true. Not that I'd want to be the guinea pig, of course.



cirdan said:


> It might be tricky if you have checked luggage, but otherwise I don't thnk anybody minds.


The Adirondack doesn't offer checked baggage, so this is a non-issue for the OP.



me_little_me said:


> Per the Amtrak Standards Manual, sleeper passenger rooms are held for two hours or one stop whichever is longer. After that, the passengers are considered no-show. This implies that a sleeper passenger can get on at the next stop without penalty.


The Adirondack doesn't offer sleeping cars, so this is a non-issue for the OP.


----------



## me_little_me (Jul 26, 2012)

Trogdor said:


> me_little_me said:
> 
> 
> > amamba said:
> ...


Neither does the whole manual. It needs rewriting but is in force now.

In any case, it only applies to sleepers.


----------



## amamba (Jul 26, 2012)

Trogdor said:


> me_little_me said:
> 
> 
> > amamba said:
> ...


So what happens for all the folks that are ticketed from BOS? Are the conductors supposed to scan all of their tickets before they get to BBY or their tickets get cancelled? That doesn't sound possible. The conductors don't even start ticket collection until leaving BBY.


----------



## Trogdor (Jul 26, 2012)

Once the conductor does a ticket sweep for a station (which may not be until it departs a following station), they will indicate on their mobile device that all tickets from a given station are collected. That will cancel any reservations from that station not lifted.

On corridors with frequent stops, it may be a couple of stations before that is done.

On the Adirondack, which is the train in question in this thread, with stops not so close together, and fewer passengers boarding at each stop, that could easily be done within a minute of departure. Then the OP could find him/herself without a reservation.


----------



## amamba (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks, that makes sense.

Does this mean the end of my trips booked from RTE for 750 points?!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jul 26, 2012)

cirdan said:


> Trogdor said:
> 
> 
> > You can get off early, no problem. Just inform the conductor so he/she knows your actual destination
> ...


Also an attendant may have to put a slip above your seat indicating your destination. Checked baggage is not a problem as the Adirondack does not have a baggage car.


----------

